# Moon Palace - timeshare offer



## irisheaven (Feb 27, 2007)

My dad is currently staying at the Moon Palace Resort in Cancun, and they are offering him a chance to buy into their resort. I don't have too many specifics on what they offered, but this is what he told me:  50 weeks for the next 25 years for $6,000.  Now I know there's probably a lot more involved, and I was hoping to get some insight in this.

Does anyone know about this offer and what this actually will be giving him? Also, what questions should I ask my dad so he can get all the facts about the offer?

Thanks for all the help.
Sarah


----------



## donnaval (Feb 27, 2007)

Sarah--We sat through the Moon Palace offer a couple of months ago.  They never offered us anything even close to 50 weeks for $6,000.  They did keep dropping the price, but each time they dropped the price they also dropped the number of weeks that came along with the package.  I think our final offer from them was around $6,000 but it was for something like 12 or 15 weeks.

Regardless--I would not buy there.  You can buy Moon Palace on Ebay any day of the week for $1.  Better yet, Moon Palace--and the entire Palace group--is also consistently available through RCI Last Call at $129 plus AI.  You can also reserve a week anytime you want one from owners who list on Ebay and take advantage of their reduced AI fees.  I often see Moon Palace weeks renting for around $129 plus AI from those owners, the same price as RCI Last Call, but if I understand it correctly you save a little bit on the AI by going through the owners.

The Moon Palace told us that there would be no annual maintenance fee, unless we actually used a week from the package.  If we wanted to use a week, then we'd pay the MF (can't remember, somewhere around $400) PLUS the mandatory AI fee.  The AI fee varied according to time of the year.  It got pretty pricey for some of those weeks.

I have to say, though, that the Moon Palace gave us the best incentives we have ever received to attend their tour!


----------



## kjgrain (Feb 27, 2007)

*Palace Members*

Sarah,

We are palace members.  What Palace members get is that they do not have to pay maintenance fees and the rate that you are charged for a week is about 400 cheaper than if you would book thru a travel agent or online.  You can also go thru the palace travel agency to purchase airline tickets and you will get 5 to 15% of the price refunded back to you.

For each person using a members week that person gets a free manicure, pedicure and a 25 minute back massage each stay plus there is free transportation to and from the airport plus they get two free tours provided thru the resort.  Our membership also has one green fee per person if you like to golf.  Members also get to check in on what ever day they want to, if you exchange into the palace resorts they only let you check in on Friday or Saturday I believe.  Members also get a discount on all spa treatments and they have free access to the hydrotherapy facilities of the spa, they get discounts at the gift shop and if they book tours thru the resort they get a discount also.  Members are guaranteed a certain number of weeks per year that they will be able to make reservations but if there are available units you can go until you run out of weeks.

We also have access to the Le Blanc resort which is an upscale adult’s only resort in Cancun.  It is a new hotel / resort that is owned by the Palace resorts.  

Here was the deal sealer for us.  When we purchased we received 3 weeks free stay at any palace resort, a discounted week for two for $1300 & 6 free round trip airline tickets plus they gave us $950 in spa money (I'm a spa junkie).  We justify the cost that we have basically locked in the price of three vacations by prepaying, then for every week we use after our free ones are gone we basically get to save $400.  Plus the palace passport savings; two free tours for each person, is probably worth about $400 each visit also.  

Palace also gave us one free year of RCI membership and they have deposited two palace weeks in to our RCI account to use to trade.  I do not use our palace membership for trading!!!  If I wanted to use a week for trading purposes it costs us $625 (maintenance fees) to have a week deposited into our RCI account.  From what I have learned on TUG TS users do not like All Inclusive resorts.  With the maintenance fees that they had to pay for their unit that they have deposited plus the exchange fee plus the AI fee it does not make sense to trade in to these resorts when you can get a week on RCI in the bonus week section for $235 plus another $1800 for the inclusive fee.

I love the Palace resorts and I plan on going back every year for the next 40 or 50 years.  The service is super, the food is 5 star, the rooms are great, the spa is excellent and I love Mexico in January.  We use this as a vacation not as a timeshare.

I hope I helped, let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## DianneL (Feb 27, 2007)

I am certainly not an expert, but I would not purchase at a resort that has mandatory AI.  I would think it would be hard to trade it and that it would not have good trading power.  When I look to trade into Cancun I always exclude the AI resorts, as their rates for the AI program are always very expensive.  Also from looking on Ebay, it seems they are difficult to sell.  Of course, if you want to use your weeks at the resort and the AI fee is reasonable for members, that may work for you.


----------



## jlfernandez5 (Feb 27, 2007)

*Poor trader*

Sarah,
We used to own at Palace Resorts and if you want to go there every year.  Then I would recommend buying resale as you would get the same benefits  as an owner but at a lower cost. We stayed there 4 times and enjoyed it each time we especially liked that the unlimited tours were included in the AI fee. There is no transfer fee from Palace but I would recommend using an escrow service to protect you. If you want to use it to trade then don't buy there as it costs about $400 to have them deposit a unit into RCI and then it is only a hotel unit so it has very limited pulling power. If your only looking for a studio or maybe a 1 bedroom off season then you would be ok.
Good Luck


----------



## patty5ia (Feb 27, 2007)

*Palace does trade well!*

I have had some very good trades with our Palace membership - even two bedroom units.  We have traded to Spain, Hilton Head, Carlsbad, Colorado in the summer, Minnesota in the summer, etc. I don't understand the bias against the AI resorts in Mexico on this board.  The Palace resorts are spectacular resorts and worth the AI expense, if you take advantage of the transportation, the tours, the spa, and the top-shelf drinks.  Not every vacation can be AI, but once a year this is a great vacation.


----------



## jules54 (Feb 27, 2007)

Sarah,
Tell your DAD to come home and think about it for awhile. Do his own research and if he still wants to buy go back next year or even next month and buy. Most of us that bought expensive timeshares from the developer made the decision while on vacation. And if he thinks he is buying it for the whole family to use that never works out like your think. Mainly because there is still airfare involved in every trip.


----------



## kzinck (Mar 2, 2007)

*Jules 54/Sarah*

Jules:  Great Advice!!!!  Sarah - Your dad needs to come home and do his research.  It will still be there if that's what decides to do.


----------



## Jameson18 (Mar 2, 2007)

AM I missing something here.  Maybe the snow fall is effecting my eyes but I don't think I understand what you get for $6000.00. I thought about buying in this palce but don't understand their plans.
Do I have this right?...You pay 6000.00 and have access to 50 weeks more or less, then when you want to use a week, you have to pay rent fees and maint fees and also have to buy AI.... Is it  the snow or is this the most ridiculous plan I have ever heard of....


----------



## kjgrain (Mar 2, 2007)

You should be receiving a free week with all AI fees paid and also two free airline tickets. if you purchase 25 weeks the more weeks the higher your price is but the more free vacations and airline tickets you receive.  A week for members high demand at the best palace resort is approximately $2500 airline tickets for us to Cancun are about $850 per person total cost would be $4,200.00 (I know many of you can get much cheaper airline tickets but we are limited where we live without having to drive 5+ hours for the cheap flights.)  So you have prepaid for one vacation and you have locked your price in.

This leaves you with paying $1,800 for the membership.

Then when members visit their rate is reduced about $400 per week over the rates you would have to pay by booking thru a travel agent plus they get free transportaton to and from the airport lets say this saves $50.00 for a couple plus they get two free tours per person lets say this saves $400 per visit per couple (200 per person) plus members get the free manicure, pedicure and back massage lets say that this saves them 300.00 (150 per person).  Some memberships also get 2 free green fees (sorry I have no idea what this is worth lets say 35.00 x 2 = 70)  Plus you get a discount on things purchased thru the palace resorts at the gift shop and the spa

Each week you used you would save 400 + 50 + 400 + 300 + 70 = 1220 over what you would pay if you booked thru travel agent.  Or if you went thru RCI on a bonus week or thru a trade because you get no perks.  Now you have 25 weeks to use 25 x 1220 savings per week  =   a savings of $30,500 over the life of the 25 weeks you have to use.

Isn't this the same kind of sales pitch that we all were given when we purchased our first timeshares from the developers?  The amount of money you will get to save over the life of owning the TS?

Don't we all pay maint. fees yearly plus we all have to pay for the food that we eat while on vacation?  Yes I know the AI fee is high compared to what some people spend for food on vacation and yes I know that some people like to sample all the local places to eat.

Don't think that the snowfalling has dulled all our brains because we decide to buy the membership.  All of the palace members that I have ever spoke with while on vacation are glad that they own.  Most of them also like to visit at least once a year and are excited to bring family because we love the resorts so much.  We are not locked into certain color codes that we vacation like others are.  You just have to look at what we get for our money as far as savings compared to what others have to pay when they visit if they are not a member.

If you want to visit the palace resorts every year like we do then for us it was well worth the investment in our future vacations.  If you don't than it more than likely isn't but don't put the ones down who have decided that it is for them.


----------



## Jameson18 (Mar 3, 2007)

"but don't put the ones down who have decided that it is for them"

KJgrain; Please don't misunderstand me. it is my brain that is dulled by all the snow we have been getting lately, and I am not putting down anyone except myself for not being able to grasp how this plan works. I have been thinking of buying at the palace, mostly because of how beautiful and luxurious it looks, but do not want the sales pitch from them as I am sure they will leave things out that may be necessary for me to know. So, bear with me and hopefully from what I get from TUGgers will explain just enough to make the decision.

If I understand right, the 6000 is for membership which gives you the right to deal directly with them, most if which you likely get back in perks in your first year and in subsequent years by other perks like lower cost services. Then what happens?
year 2,3,4 etc... when I want to visit for vacation, is it 2500 per week, plus AI fees, and MF. And, I can do this more than once a year, depending on what I paid for membership, And I have this for 25 years.

are there any other additional costs, commitments etc...can i book any week i want, and is it guranteed, do i get the type of room i want or whatever is available, if i am not able to go some year i assume there is no cost to me but can i rent out my week? By the way, these are hotel room size right?

its snowing again up here , oh well, a few more days and its st. pats day.:whoopie: then soon after I get to go to CANCUN for my vacation.


----------



## KimR (Mar 3, 2007)

*BTW*

I just did a Palace Resort vacation through RCI's Last Call.  My AI fees were several hundred dollars lower than members - $2048 at Aventura Palace - and the room was just $129.

Sure, I didn't get my manicure and pedicure.  But I did get the Passport with the unlimited free tours.

Of course, they may not always be on Last Call, but until then you can take advantage of the deal to see whether the investment makes sense for you.  Personally, I didn't see it.


----------



## kjgrain (Mar 4, 2007)

Sorry for getting testy it just seems that everyone likes to bash any resort that is AI and can't understand why someone would like to go AI.

OK quickly, by owing you do not pay maint fees.  You only pay when you want to use a week and visit.  Then there are different weekly fees that members must pay to visit for the week.  If I remember correctly to visit the Aventura Palace during high season it would be 2400 this breaks down to what you would pay for your maint fees and your food for the week.  NO other maint fees or exchange fees.  If you do not want to visit but want to use a week to trade you can but then you have to pay a fee which would equal your maint fee then Palace will deposit a week for you. You can deposit two weeks in RCI for a two bedroom unit for trade if you want.

Yes you can find some of the Palace resorts thru RCI last call at times.  But you are limited to exchange days Friday or Saturday. Members can come any day.  If you don't care that you miss out on some of the member perks than last call is a good way to go. But if you want to book your vacation a head of time and if you like the bonus perks rent a week from a member there are plenty to choose from on ebay.

As for room size you can either buy a jacuzzi suite hotel room or they do have awesome two bedroom units that are beautiful.  6000 for 25 weeks woulod only be a jacuzzi unit.


----------



## Gibby1984 (Apr 22, 2007)

*moon palace*

when you transfer your week to RCI, how many points did you get and for which type  of unit? I also own but wondered how many points 1 week would be worth. Please advise.


----------



## kjgrain (Apr 23, 2007)

Gibby1984 said:


> when you transfer your week to RCI, how many points did you get and for which type  of unit? I also own but wondered how many points 1 week would be worth. Please advise.



I'm not exactly sure what you mean.  If you want to trade you don't get points they only exchange for weeks as far as I know.

According to our contract for different prices & # of weeks used we can exchange our weeks for a studio, 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom unit with RCI.


----------



## JEFF H (Apr 24, 2007)

kjgrain said:


> You should be receiving a free week with all AI fees paid and also two free airline tickets. if you purchase 25 weeks the more weeks the higher your price is but the more free vacations and airline tickets you receive.  A week for members high demand at the best palace resort is approximately $2500 airline tickets for us to Cancun are about $850 per person total cost would be $4,200.00 (I know many of you can get much cheaper airline tickets but we are limited where we live without having to drive 5+ hours for the cheap flights.)  So you have prepaid for one vacation and you have locked your price in.
> This leaves you with paying $1,800 for the membership.



Can anyone confirm that  palace resorts really selling 25 week memberships  that include 1 week free all inclusive weeks stay plus free airfare for  $6000 ?
I had friends visit palace several years ago and the memberships were priced 
at $25,000 at that time.


----------



## kjgrain (Apr 24, 2007)

JEFF H said:


> Can anyone confirm that  palace resorts really selling 25 week memberships  that include 1 week free all inclusive weeks stay plus free airfare for  $6000 ?
> I had friends visit palace several years ago and the memberships were priced
> at $25,000 at that time.



I would happily fax you my purchase agreements if you want to see them.  I was incorrect with my figures.  With fees the total was 6775 but instead of 25 weeks I guess we have 30.  I can even fax the documents for the free airline tickets and imperal week stay if you really want to see them.

I'm married to a farmer we never pay full price for anything.  He loves to farm and he loves to haggle over price.  We've been in TS presentations for 5+ hours before.


----------

